

Helping people find water in Charleston, West Virginia - robbiesh
http://wvfindwater.com/

======
streetnigga
This is a rather good site idea that could be applied to many other
events/locales. Meanwhile the humans within the company that contaminated the
drinking water of much of a state[1] are expending resources on lawyers.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elk_River,_West_Virginia_chemic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elk_River,_West_Virginia_chemical_spill)

